
Senator proposes mandatory labeling for products with mics, cameras - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/10/senator-proposes-mandatory-labeling-for-products-with-mics-cameras/
======
andrekandre
> The Senate, however, largely seems concerned with other events this year,
> and GovTrack.us gives the PPHA a 3% chance of actually becoming law.

that’s a shame...

